# Synchronisation des photos



## dragonspyro93 (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis très interressé par l'apple TV mais suis pour l'instant avec un pc sous Windows. J'ai bien compris que l'apple tv se synchronise avec iTunes même sous windows.

Mais quid des photos ?

Est il possible de les synchroniser automatiquement sur l'apple tv ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## glabeus (23 Juin 2009)

Tout passe par iTunes. Tu choisis ce que tu veux télécharger sur ton AppleTV.


----------

